# All I can say is WOW.



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

Innocent Photographers Detained by Angry Moms, Called 'Paedophiles'


----------



## tirediron (Apr 11, 2016)

A pity the tourists likely wouldn't be around long enough to sue those women into the stone age!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 11, 2016)

Actually I found this story to be a bright spot of my day.  It's nice to know that other countries like the United Kingdom have their fair share of idgits too

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Apr 11, 2016)

Seriously, that right there is a defamation suit.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

Especially in the UK if I understand their laws correctly.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 11, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Especially in the UK if I understand their laws correctly.


We don't suit here like in the US

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

From my understanding, and it may be wrong, defamation of character is easier to pursue in court over there than it is here.


----------



## limr (Apr 11, 2016)

Interestingly, this is quite current and appropriate:
On Libel And The Law, U.S. And U.K. Go Separate Ways

They may not sue as easily in the UK as in the US for many things, but apparently, folks will go specifically to the UK to sue for defamation.

"In 2013, the U.K. responded to this outcry by changing the laws, eliminating some of the worst potential for abuses.

Under the new rules, libel tourism is less common. It is no longer as easy for people with little U.K. presence to bring these lawsuits in British courts. The law now says someone making a libel claim must demonstrate that a defamatory statement will cause 'serious harm.'"


----------



## tirediron (Apr 11, 2016)

I would say being publicly branded a "Paedophile" on social media should fit that requirement.


----------



## runnah (Apr 11, 2016)

gsgary said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Especially in the UK if I understand their laws correctly.
> ...



You guys are bigger fans of tweed than we are.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 11, 2016)

It is sad that in this everyone's a victim society that has sprung up in the last couple of decades that people seem to think that their feelings are more important that someones rights.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 11, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> It is sad that in this everyone's a victim society that has sprung up in the last couple of decades that people seem to think that their feelings are more important that someones rights.


Gets even more fun when the two sides try to out-victim one another

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## sashbar (Apr 11, 2016)

First, This is Essex 
Second, I honestly can not understand what on earth taking photos of children in the street has to do with paedophilia. 
Third, I actually was shooting a similar fountain in London last year and had a long conversation with the guard who tried to tell me that I was not allowed to do that. Having exhausted all my legal argument (it was a public place) I just asked him to call the police, and only then he retired. Thanks god mums paid no attention to me whatsoever. I took about 20 photos and all were cr*p.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 11, 2016)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


Like my friend said on Saturday night when he saw me in my tweed jacket good pair of jeans and Loake shoes Style never goes out of fashion 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## timor (Apr 12, 2016)

This is another aftereffect t of photography going digital. People are getting paranoid about being spied at every step. And not without a reason, our sens of privacy is already in the gutters, cameras are everywhere. But the funny thing is, that most people already gave up their privacy by signing up with Facebook, posting own pictures and, what worst, pictures of their friends, with their names and many privet remarks. I just feel sorry for the next generation. Things only gonna get worst.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 12, 2016)

Petapixel seems to have gotten some of a story wrong - again. Well, not completely, but they seem to rewrite information apparently to get followers more than to present accurate information.

Here's a BBC article about what happened.
Southend tourists wrongly accused of being paedophiles - BBC News

I read too that _*one*_ woman took _*one*_ of the men's phones - not what PP has in their rewritten article (which said they detained the men and 'took their phones'). After the confrontation one of the women posted about it on Facebook and it spread from there.

I swear, my background in journalism (which goes back to high school) is more than that of the self proclaimed editor of PP. (Yeah, I looked him up, apparently he has a background in marketing, not journalism.)


----------



## 407370 (Apr 12, 2016)

At the park with my young niece I noticed a dad taking a pic of his son with a phone and one of the mums in the background picked up her offspring and ran out of shot with the words_ " you have to be careful where you point that thing"_ . I assume she meant the phone. 
What did she think was going to happen? The phone may have been a disguised flame thrower ????
Never underestimate the power of feeling that being a victim bestows on some people.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 12, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Petapixel seems to have gotten some of a story wrong - again. Well, not completely, but they seem to rewrite information apparently to get followers more than to present accurate information.
> 
> Here's a BBC article about what happened.
> Southend tourists wrongly accused of being paedophiles - BBC News
> ...


I'm not so sure in this case.  Several other sources had a very similar story including the cell phone part.  BBC may have downplayed the story.  Probably never know the full truth.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 12, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> ...Probably never know the full truth.


 Nope, but you can guarentee it WON'T be what you see in "print".


----------



## waday (Apr 12, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Probably never know the full truth.
> ...


What about digital?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 12, 2016)

Apparently ms "I broke up a pedophile ring" Facebook poster had gone into Facebook seclusion.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 12, 2016)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


You can even Northern Soul dance in Tweed


----------



## weepete (Apr 12, 2016)

Yep, welcome to the UK


----------



## table1349 (Apr 12, 2016)

Well next time we are over there I will have to make sure to bring my dear stalker with me.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 12, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Apparently ms "I broke up a pedophile ring" Facebook poster had gone into Facebook seclusion.




Hello Maam.  I'm agent Johnson, this is special agent Johnson.. we're with the FBBI - the FaceBook Bureau of Investigations.  We're here to place you into the false witness protection program.. you'll need to come with us...


----------



## table1349 (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm betting that Greece and the Greek islands are no longer on her Holiday destination list.  They take Holidays over there, we take vacations.  I much prefer the word holiday over vacation.  Sounds more fun and less like a trip to see Wally World.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2016)

Lady is worried about this in public? Maybe she should check for sex offenders online, she may be surprised a few sick puppies live in her neighborhood where she lets her kids run wild and unattended. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Apr 14, 2016)

I worked on the construction of 2 new prisons and a prison officer told me they were really housing peido's at seaside resorts, they are laughing all the way to the bank ( English saying)

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham Smith 51 (Apr 19, 2016)

I think that if I was going to take pictures anywhere where there were children, I would seek out the adults, show them my photo id, give them my business cards and ask permission to take photos. Then if just _one_ refused, I'd pack up and leave. Not worth the risk of being attacked - physically or otherwise.
These days I just avoid the situation if I can, and stick to landscapes and inanimate objects . But sometimes if you're even just snapping holiday shots, like my son is doing at the moment in Disneyworld, Florida, you just can't help getting other people and their kids in the shots. It's a problem, to be sure.


----------

